# Song Title Relations



## Corry (Jun 23, 2006)

I saw this game in another forum 

I will start by listing a song:

"Martha My Dear" -The Beatles

...and the next person will list a song that relates to any word in the title (example:MY Best Friend -Tim McGraw)


----------



## BaconWaffle (Jun 23, 2006)

How about "My Girl" by the Temptations. That's a great song in which I haven't heard in years until recently in a restaurant. I had forgotten how good the Temptations were. 

My Girl [Album Version (Stereo)] by The Temptations : http://www.napster.com/player/tracks/11233583


----------



## omeletteman (Jun 23, 2006)

Girl, You'll be a Woman Soon- I don't know who its by but everyone knows what song I'm talking about


----------



## whardman (Jun 23, 2006)

Man! I Feel Like a Woman! - Shania Twain

BTW - Girl, You'll be a Woman Soon is by Neil Diamond


----------



## SantosD50 (Jun 23, 2006)

I got a man - Positive K


----------



## ShootHoops (Jun 23, 2006)

"When A Man Loves A Woman" - Percy Sledge


----------



## nitefly (Jun 23, 2006)

Making love - Roberta Flack


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jun 23, 2006)

Making Plans for Nigel - XTC


----------



## nitefly (Jun 23, 2006)

Plans - Bloc Party


----------



## Andrea K (Jun 23, 2006)

Addicted - Simple Plan

Can I relate the artist to the title? I dunno.  Sorry if i messed it up.


----------



## spako (Jun 24, 2006)

Not an addict- K's Choice


----------



## Torus34 (Jun 24, 2006)

"You're An Old Smoothie" -- Brown/Whiting/DeSylva/Whiteman


----------



## terri (Jun 24, 2006)

"You're No Good" - don't know the original artist, but Linda Ronstadt sang it


----------



## Arch (Jun 24, 2006)

"Dub Be Good to Me" - Beats International


----------



## Alison (Jun 24, 2006)

Me and My Shadow - Robbie Williams (re-made)


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jun 25, 2006)

My shadow in vain - Gary Numan


----------



## lil dvl (Jun 25, 2006)

'my deepest sympathy' - Emulsion. (www.myspace.com/emulsionband) for any of u metal music people, this is my mates band!


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 25, 2006)

The first cut is the deepest - Sheryl Crow (among others)


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 26, 2006)

THE new transmission  -   by well who else but THELOSTPROPHETS


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 26, 2006)

New Way to Fly - Garth Brooks


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jun 27, 2006)

New Rose - The Damned


----------



## hot shot (Jun 27, 2006)

bit of a tacky one [SIZE=-1] I Wish I Was Somebody's* rose*, Arkie Shibley[/SIZE]


----------



## Corry (Jun 27, 2006)

*Rose* Bouquet -Phil Vassar


----------



## JTHphoto (Jun 27, 2006)

Every *Rose* Has It's Thorn - Poison


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jun 27, 2006)

Thorn Tree Wind - The Penguin Cafe Orchestra


----------



## PetersCreek (Jun 27, 2006)

Dust in the Wind &#8212; Kansas


----------



## Corry (Jun 27, 2006)

PetersCreek said:
			
		

> Dust in the Wind  Kansas



DUST on the bottle -David Lee Murphy


----------



## ShootHoops (Jun 27, 2006)

"Smoke On the Water" by Deep Purple


----------



## Arch (Jun 27, 2006)

Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## ShootHoops (Jun 27, 2006)

"Genie in a bottle" Christina Aguilera


----------



## Fate (Jun 27, 2006)

Message in a bottle - the police (or sting :S)


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jun 27, 2006)

A Message to you Rudy - The Specials (along with many others, but I like this version from the British ska revival in the late '70s)


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jun 27, 2006)

i'll make it difficult

The message - Grand Master Flash


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow that had me stumped for a while there... but after frantically searching my music collection (am determined not to resort to Googling) I found one...

Take a Message to Mary - Bob Dylan (from the album 'Self Portrait').


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 27, 2006)

Proud Mary - CCR  or Tina Turner


----------



## tempra (Jun 27, 2006)

The wind cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 27, 2006)

Blowin' In The Wind - Dylan (again)


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 27, 2006)

Break Like the Wind - Spinal Tap


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jun 28, 2006)

Break for the Border - Bobby Valentino


----------



## Holmz (Jun 28, 2006)

Border Song by aretha 'the queen' franklin!!!!
 - - -- - - - - - - - - - - --  -- -  - - - - - - - - - - - -
here it is!!  : http://www.napster.com/player/tracks/16761342


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jun 28, 2006)

The Song Remains the Same - Led Zeppelin


----------



## lil dvl (Jun 28, 2006)

songbird - Bernard Fanning (bloody good singer)


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 28, 2006)

Surfin' Bird - The Ramones (don't know who the original was by)


----------



## JTHphoto (Jun 28, 2006)

surfin' safari - the beach boys


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 28, 2006)

Surfin' USA - also the Beach Boys (sorry, couldn't think of anything else with Safari in the title  )


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 28, 2006)

Born in the USA - Bruce Springsteen (The Boss)


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 28, 2006)

Born To Be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 28, 2006)

Wild Thing - The Troggs


----------



## Ronin (Jun 28, 2006)

Wild In The Woods - Dead Can Dance


----------



## JTHphoto (Jun 28, 2006)

Real Wild Child (Wild One) - Christopher Otcasek

i had to look up the artist...


----------



## hot shot (Jun 28, 2006)

born to be wild


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 28, 2006)

"we are the world"


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 28, 2006)

We are the champions


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 28, 2006)

Why Don't We Do it in the Road - The Beatles


----------



## hot shot (Jun 28, 2006)

why do fools fall in love brilliant song


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 28, 2006)

Why Don't You Get a Job  --The Offspring


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 28, 2006)

Get a Haircut and Get a Real Job - George Thoroughgood


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 29, 2006)

Real Real Real - Jesus Jones


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jun 29, 2006)

Real World - Buzzcocks (from the 1978 album Love Bites, which is excellent)


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 29, 2006)

Strength of the World  --Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## hot shot (Jun 30, 2006)

new world


----------



## omeletteman (Jun 30, 2006)

What a wonderful world- Louie Armstrong


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 30, 2006)

What a waste - Ian Dury


----------



## omeletteman (Jul 1, 2006)

Waste- Dave Matthews Band


----------



## hot shot (Jul 1, 2006)

waste of a soul dave brown (local soul artisit does it count??)


----------



## Andrea K (Jul 1, 2006)

beautiful soul - Jesse McCartney


----------



## omeletteman (Jul 2, 2006)

you're beautiful- james blunt


----------



## Don Simon (Jul 2, 2006)

Mr E's Beatiful Blues - The Eels.



			
				omeletteman said:
			
		

> you're beautiful- james blunt


Did you know James Blunt's record company has a contract to supply his albums to the Uzbekistani secret police for use in interrogations? True story... (maybe)


----------



## Arch (Jul 2, 2006)

My Beautiful Friend - The Charlatans


----------



## omeletteman (Jul 3, 2006)

ZaphodB said:
			
		

> Did you know James Blunt's record company has a contract to supply his albums to the Uzbekistani secret police for use in interrogations? True story... (maybe)



umm...really?

You've got a friend in me- Randy Newman (the song from Monsters Inc.)


----------



## terri (Jul 3, 2006)

A Little Help From My Friends - the Beatles


----------



## JTHphoto (Jul 3, 2006)

Friends in Low Places - Garth Brooks


----------



## V.Alonso (Jul 3, 2006)

Sleeping In - The Postal Service


----------



## lil dvl (Jul 4, 2006)

> Sleeping In - The Postal Service


i really like that song

sleeping rough - bernard fanning


----------



## Torus34 (Jul 4, 2006)

In the still of the night.


----------



## Don Simon (Jul 4, 2006)

Because the night.



			
				omeletteman said:
			
		

> umm...really?



Nope, that was a lie. Although I do believe that James Blunt is the son of Satan. Sorry, I shouldn't espouse my religious beliefs here :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 4, 2006)

Night Moves - Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band


----------



## Photovision (Jul 4, 2006)

The night has a thousand eyes--Bobby Vee


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 4, 2006)

Ten Thousand Days --Tool


----------



## omeletteman (Jul 5, 2006)

I will walk five thousand miles.


----------



## Don Simon (Jul 5, 2006)

I will follow - U2


----------



## V.Alonso (Jul 5, 2006)

I'll Follow You Into The Dark - Death Cab For Cutie

(my favorate song and band...lol)


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 6, 2006)

From the edge of the deep green sea   -   by THE CURE


----------



## lil dvl (Jul 6, 2006)

in the end - linkin park


----------



## JohnMF (Jul 6, 2006)

the end - the beatles


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 6, 2006)

The ghost woman and the hunter  -  by Lacuna Coil


----------



## omeletteman (Jul 6, 2006)

Black Magic Woman- Santana


----------



## jocose (Jul 6, 2006)

omeletteman said:
			
		

> Black Magic Woman- Santana


 
_Black Celebration_ - Depeche Mode


----------



## V.Alonso (Jul 6, 2006)

Black History Month- Death from Above 1979


----------



## jocose (Jul 7, 2006)

V.Alonso said:
			
		

> Black History Month- Death from Above 1979


 
_Paint it Black_ - Rolling Stones


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jul 7, 2006)

1952 Vincent Black Lightning - Richard Thompson


----------



## jocose (Jul 7, 2006)

ThomThomsk said:
			
		

> 1952 Vincent Black Lightning - Richard Thompson


 
_Greased Lightning_


----------



## omeletteman (Jul 11, 2006)

Lightning Crashes- Live



must.not.let.thread.die.


----------



## jocose (Jul 11, 2006)

omeletteman said:
			
		

> Lightning Crashes- Live
> 
> 
> 
> must.not.let.thread.die.


 
_Lightnin' Hopkins_ - R.E.M.


----------



## omeletteman (Jul 11, 2006)

Loosing my Religion- REM

(cause I can't think of a song with "Hopkins" in the title)


----------



## jocose (Jul 11, 2006)

omeletteman said:
			
		

> Loosing my Religion- REM
> 
> (cause I can't think of a song with "Hopkins" in the title)


 
_Lose My Way_ - Men without Hats


----------



## Dark5ide (Jul 17, 2014)

My Way- Frank Sinatra


----------



## weepete (Jul 17, 2014)

My Generation - The Who


----------



## cynicaster (Jul 18, 2014)

My Dick - Dyslexic Speedreaders


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 18, 2014)

Where Is My Mind - Pixies


----------



## Dark5ide (Jul 18, 2014)

Where Did My Heart Go?- James Ingram


----------

